# Equilux Equalizer Mockup Pedal - Arriving Soon!



## music6000 (Oct 13, 2022)

More Colour choices here:





						Equilux Equalizer Mockup Pedal - Arriving Soon!
					

More Colour choices here: https://forum.pedalpcb.com/threads/equilux-equalizer-mockup-pedal-arriving-soon.13828/#post-157556   https://www.pedalpcb.com/product/pcb527/




					forum.pedalpcb.com
				















						Equilux Equalizer - PedalPCB.com
					

Compare to Spaceman Effects Equinox




					www.pedalpcb.com


----------



## Fuzzonaut (Oct 13, 2022)




----------



## music6000 (Oct 13, 2022)

Comes in a choice of 4 Colours to suit your needs!:





















						Equilux Equalizer - PedalPCB.com
					

Compare to Spaceman Effects Equinox




					www.pedalpcb.com


----------



## music6000 (Oct 14, 2022)

For The Surf Lovers!:


----------



## Feral Feline (Oct 15, 2022)

Black & White, please! 
or 
White & Black, SVP...


----------



## Feral Feline (Nov 15, 2022)

In the BOM you'll see you need 1 doohickie and two thingamajiggers, see also HERE. 



You'll need 1 x LND150 doohickie









LND150-N3 MOSFET - PedalPCB.com​N-Channel Depletion Mode MOSFET



www.pedalpcb.com



and also need 


 2 x 47mH thingamajiggers




47mH Radial Inductor - PedalPCB.com​Inductor



www.pedalpcb.com


----------



## benjaminrieke (Nov 21, 2022)

Just got this PCB in the mail today. I’m super stoked to build it over the holiday weekend. Is there a drill template for this one?


----------



## Robert (Nov 22, 2022)

https://docs.pedalpcb.com/project/drill/4S6500-DrillTemplate_Equilux.pdf


----------



## benjaminrieke (Nov 22, 2022)

Robert said:


> https://docs.pedalpcb.com/project/drill/4S6500-DrillTemplate_Equilux.pdf


Thank you so much!


----------

